# July 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - AlumacraftJoe



## Jim (Jul 1, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on July 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a Rapala X-Rap Shad in Pink or Purple. 8) If these colors do not catch fish, nothing will. :LOL2: 
I purchased 12 of them and have like 9-10 left. =D> 






Also I will throw in a 3 pack of my Jigs with my fancy smancy new TinBoats business card! In 3 different sizes, 1/4 ounce, 3/8 ounce & 1/2 ounce. This alone is worth the price of admission. :LOL2: 








Disclaimer: All rules and contests can change because.


----------



## poolie (Jul 1, 2010)

IN

Jim, every time I see a picture of those jigs you make I want to go fishing.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 1, 2010)

IN =D>


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

in


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 1, 2010)

in


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 1, 2010)

in


----------



## perchin (Jul 1, 2010)

in


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## cali27 (Jul 1, 2010)

In


----------



## MassFisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 1, 2010)

In...


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 1, 2010)

In


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## njTom (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## raven174us (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Codeman (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 1, 2010)

In...


----------



## fish devil (Jul 1, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## azekologi (Jul 2, 2010)

in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 2, 2010)

In. =D>


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jul 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (Jul 2, 2010)

eyun


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## sgtfletcher (Jul 2, 2010)

in


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingRust (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if I qualify but I want in too!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## ebcbob (Jul 4, 2010)

In


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

In


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 6, 2010)

in


----------



## guffey (Jul 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jul 7, 2010)

In


----------



## wolfmjc (Jul 7, 2010)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2010)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Random.org chose#4. That makes AlumacraftJoe this months winner!

Congrats man! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats, Joe! 8)


----------



## poolie (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations Joe :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 8, 2010)

Way to go Joe =D>


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Joe =D> Represent the Hoosier state :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Jul 8, 2010)

Way to go Joe! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Joe!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 9, 2010)

Way to go there Joe.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!! Thanks all!! I never win anything maybe I should buy a lottery ticket :lol:


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Joe!


----------

